# 22-250



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

does any one use the 22-250 for fox or yotes
i was planing on getin gone and how much shood i pay for a averige gun


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

There are alot of us that use the 22-250's, do a search on this forum and see all the gun talk, you will find many, many threads on guns to use. I have a Savage Model 11fxp package w/ 3-9x40, it and 2 boxes of ammo cost me about $450. Good luck and good hunting. :sniper:


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

I bought a Savage Model 10 with the heavy barrel for $369 at a Big 5 sporting goods store, a BSA Platnium Series in 8x32 for $89 on Cheaperthandirt.com and Winchester USA 45 grain hollow point ammo at Wal Mart for $16.99 in the economy 40-pack. The gun is a tack driver at the range and a sure thing from 300 yards on in. If you live a windy area, you may want to try a little heavier bullet, though.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

No flies on a 22-250, I've got a VSSF W/ 6.5-20x40 Leupold, but for a 1st varminter I'm a much bigger fan of the 223. Costs 1/3-1/2 to shoot it vs. 22-250. It's considerably cheaper to load for as it only uses about 60% of the powder a 22-250 does, and brass is less than half the cost, less than 25% the cost if you don't mind reaming primer pockets from military brass. 223 does have more drop and wind drift than the 22-250. Likely most would learn to shoot a 223 proficiently before a 22-250 because cheap ammo allows for LOTS of practice. There is no coyote alive that will survive a solid hit from a 223 @ 300yds and in.


----------



## Migra (Sep 19, 2006)

I totally agree. After trying my Savage Model 10 in 22-250, a friend bought the same rifle in 223. His ammo bill is 1/3 of mine. Most shots are in the 100-200yd range and the performance between the two calibers at those distances is negligible.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Migra, your sign-on is FUNNY. Makes me think of Cheech and Chong's "Up in Smoke"!! When the Migra comes to pick the family up for the wedding and hauls the whole bunch back to TJ MX. Makes me laugh almost to the point of tears!! Know a couple guys in your line of work up your direction Pete J, he used to frequent Grand Forks Scheels when I worked there, actually know his daughter and son-in-law better than him. Also met on of the guys from Scoby, he's from an enormous family out of Portal, I know his sister pretty well, she's married to a buddy of mine.

Anyway, thanks for the laugh.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

and don't forget about the 204. it is a tack driver as well. flatter shooting and less wind drift than the 223 or the 250... but i also carry my 223 for a back-up.

down side to the 204 is it is still hard to find ammo at times. thats why i carry 2-3 boxes with me... keep them in the case with the rifle so i never forget it. happened once, brought the rifle and left the ammo at home... that WILL NOT happen again...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I just got a Remington VSSF-2 in a 22-250 after checking around and getting some good advice. You will have to check around you can pick up a single shot HR at wall-mart or Dicks sporting goods for around 200 bucks. Its all about what you want to invest in a rifle and what you plan on putting it through. I priced a few rifles the savage seemed to have a good price, but mostly it has alot to do where you buy your rifle.. I had to order mine through a dealer so that tacked on a few bucks but maybe you can find one in a weekly trader for a song.. I checked but around here the only thing anyone wanted part with was 30/30's or 06's. The main thing is that you are happy with what you buy cause if your not satisfied you will spend more in the long run..

As for the price of ammo around here you can buy 223 or 22-250 with only a buck or two differance in price.." It maybe differant else-where"

Make sure your new/used rifle turns your crank and your happy, good luck finding the best deal but remember you get what you pay for most of the time.
If you think its to good to be true it usually is. :wink:


----------

